

Ask YC: Is there a chart for iphone sales based on the price? - rksprst

I remember seeing an article (I'm 95% sure it was on news.yc) that had a graph showing how popular various apps are at different price points. Does anyone remember what the link was?<p>I've searched for it for about an hour but haven't found it yet.<p>Thanks and happy new year everyone.
======
physicistjedi
This one may be: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/free-apps-no-longer-
dom...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/free-apps-no-longer-dominating-
iphone-app-store/)

------
szleventee
I think this is the link you're looking for. There are some other related
posts on the same blog.

[http://www.mobileorchard.com/price-and-popularity-the-
iphone...](http://www.mobileorchard.com/price-and-popularity-the-iphone-app-
stores-data-shows-whos-making-the-big-money/)

